# 2001 and 2008 NCEES Mechanical Practice Exam books for sale



## TOllie (Feb 5, 2013)

PM me. Highest bidder wins. Sold as a pair. The back cover on the 2001 book is a little rough but all material is intact. The CD is included as well (very valuable tool).


----------



## Phenomenon083 (Nov 11, 2015)

You still have the NCEES 2001? I would like to buy.


----------



## ADV15 (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello, Do you still have this book available? I am interested.

Thanks,

Angel


----------

